# Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!



## Pixy (26. August 2010)

*Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

Irgend ein schlauer Fuchs meinte einmal, man könne den gesamten Inhalt eines Temp Ordners löschen, da dies nur der "Abfall" von irgendwelcher Software ist die mal installiert war oder noch ist.

Meine Frage lautet, ist dies richtig, oder ist das wieder nur so ein pseudo Gequatsche.

Und wenn es sich bewahrheitet, welcher Temp Ordner?

Ich habe mehrere gefunden, zB.

C:Benutzer/Pixy/AppData/Local/Temp

C: ProgramData/Temp

C: Programme/Temp

C:Windows/Temp (da befinden sich sogar 2Ordner)

Ja das sind so die wichtigsten denke ich. Die Ordner sind normal natürlich versteckt, deswegen muss man die Ordner erst Sichtbar machen.

Bitte nur Antworten wenn Ihr Euch mit der Marterie wirklich auskennt.
Irgendwelche, es könnte sein oder vielleicht dieser, kann ich hier nicht gebrauchen.

Vielen Dank.

Es handelt sich um Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

Dafür gibt es wie schon unter Windows XP auch im Windows 7 extra Wartungs-Funktionen "onboard". Leider habe ich hier noch kein Windows 7, so dass ich Dir nicht genau sagen kann, wo Du das findest, wahrscheinlich jedoch auch im Wartungs Center. Alternativ gibt es z.t. auch freie Tuning-Tools, wobei bei denen immer etwas skeptisch bin. Vllt. findest Du auch bei Sysinternals was dafür: Windows Sysinternals.


----------



## Pixy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

Also es geht allgemein um Temp Ordner Löschung bzw. deren Inhalt.
Das ganze geht natürlich auch über XP und Windows Vista.

Die Frage ist halt nur, kann man das Grundsätzlich machen oder wird davon eher abgeraten.

Und wenn man es machen kann, an welchem Ordner (zB. unter Windows 7).
XP und Co haben genauso Temp Ordner, und ob man sie leeren darf oder nicht, ist ja an dieser Stelle die Frage.

Irgend jemand wird mir dies doch beantworten können, gibt es hier kein Informatiker oder ähnliches?


----------



## Muetze (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

kein Informatiker aber ITSE sollte dir aber reichen 

in nen temp ordner wird von Windows alles gepack dlls installationsdateien, teils auch auslagerungsdateien ihn komplett zu leeren geht teilweiße nicht da manche in Benutzung sind.

Speziell zufinden sind sie in Win7 hier:

C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp
C:\Windows\Temp

Eine Datenträger bereinigung sollte aber reichen macht im Kern das gleiche 
guckste mal hier:

Windows 7 Tuning mit Datenträgerbereinigung

zum Thema darf man die einfach löschen?
Antwort JA! aber auf eigene Verantwortung, kann auch Zeug drin sein das noch Verwendet wird^^

machs lieber mit der Datenträgerbereinigung und du bist leere Verknüpfungen auch noch los 

Sonst noch Fragen?

P.S. geht bei beiden 32Bit und 64 Bit einziger unterschied der Versionen sind teils extra Ordner für 32 Bit Zeugl


----------



## Pixy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

Super, ich danke dir, das nenne ich mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag.

Gut, also löschen auf eigene Gefahr, da sich dort noch Dateien befinden die gebraucht werden. Das ist gut zu wissen, denn damit lösche ich natürlich nicht einfach alles.

Und das mit der Datenträgerbereinigung wusste ich auch noch nicht.
Wobei man dem ja nachsagt, es gibt bessere Tools, als die von Microsoft.

Aber besser als nix.

Danke.


----------



## Muetze (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

naja bessere tools mag freilich geben aber wie oft willsten des machen?^^

lohnt die Installation da wirklich? 

Ein Problem kann zudem sein das sich externe Programme über Rechte hinwegsetzen und Daten löschen die in Benutzung sind was immerhin Windows's Tool ned kann, das verhunzt Windows auch ohne Rechte 

also ob nicht Microsoft besser ist ist da eher Fraglich 

Das mit der eigene Verantwortung bezog sich aber eher auf Explorer Strg +A
und Entf, die Datenträgerbereinigung kannste ruhigen Gewissen nutzen, nur ließ was du da Anhakerlst zum löschen bitte auch sind da Windows-Sicherungsdaten mit dabei 


Edit1:
Persönlich benutze ich auch CCleaner, aber hab auch Raid 0 und 1,5 TB Netzwerkplatte, sprich wenn was passiert, egal ob durch mein oder Microsofts verschulden, ich verlier nie Daten und Acronis is schnell im Image wiederherstellen 

Edit2:
Gibt im tmp Ordner auch versteckte Verzeichnisse also ned Wundern wenn der Größer ist als das was er zum möglichen löschen ausgibt....


----------



## mattinator (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Irgend jemand wird mir dies doch beantworten können, gibt es hier kein Informatiker oder ähnliches?



Ein Informatiker hätte Dir gesagt: Lass die Finger von Sachen, über die Du nicht richtig Bescheid weißt.


----------



## Muetze (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

bin ja auch It-Systemelektroniker Gleicher Job nur mehr Hardware und mehr Strom 

Außerdem habich ihn ja aufgeklärt über die Folgen dieser "Bienchen und Blümchen" aktion 

Informatiker sind zumindestens die studierten eher theoretiker  ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  will ja ned schlecht über Berufskollegen reden


----------



## Pixy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*



mattinator schrieb:


> Ein Informatiker hätte Dir gesagt: Lass die Finger von Sachen, über die Du nicht richtig Bescheid weißt.




Wohl war. Aber dann lernt man ja nie dazu.



> die Datenträgerbereinigung kannste ruhigen Gewissen nutzen



Habe ich durchgeführt, und prompt musste ich Steam reparieren, weil es nicht mehr gestartet hat.

Ob es jetzt daran lag, weiß ich nicht, da ich den letzten Start vor ein paar Tagen hatte. Aber sonst war weiter nix.

Danke dennoch für Eure Hilfe. Wieder ein bißchen schlauer als vorher.


----------



## Sash (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

ccleaner ist das sicherste, löscht alles was gelöscht werden kann, mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Muetze (27. August 2010)

*AW: Frage an die Windows 7 Profis! Temp Ordner löschen!?!*

@ Sash

fürn anfänger mit der Möglichkeit die Registry zu säuber?

hah du bist mir ein held  Das schreit ja fast schon nach neuaufsetzen 

@ Pixy Steam repariert sich selbst ohne Probleme keine Sorge


----------

